# Weber gas grill smoking?



## smokingfrank (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anyone used a Weber Genesis gas grill to smoke ribs? It is too cold outside to fire up the Weber Smokey mountain, but I can do indirect heat on the Weber gas grill. Do any of you use a smoker box filled with wood chips or just aluminum foil packets. Any help on settings or other advice would be appreciated.

Frank


----------



## mossymo (Apr 12, 2013)

A 12" tube smoker from Todd at www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS will be your new best friend and there are also plenty of different flavors of pellets available at the website I posted. Customer service there is second to none!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 12, 2013)

MossyMO said:


> A 12" tube smoker from Todd at www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS will be your new best friend and there are also plenty of different flavors of pellets available at the website I posted. Customer service there is second to none!


Frank i would recommend one of these but that won't help you out wanting to cook this weekend.  My experience with the smoke boxes is that they burn up too damn quick.   What i would do is  make up several packets of wood chips in foil so when one stops smoking you can throw in another one.  Usually i wouldn't say to soak the chips but for your situation i would...make sure to poke holes in the foil of course. 

I have a Smoke Daddy hooked up to my smoker and probably getting the smaller one for my gas grill...even though i rarely use it anymore. What i like about the smoke daddy is that i can use wood chips and lump charcoal in it, something about the taste of real charcoal.  Hope that helps....and who ordered this weather???  UGH!


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 12, 2013)

MossyMO said:


> A 12" tube smoker from Todd at www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS will be your new best friend and there are also plenty of different flavors of pellets available at the website I posted. Customer service there is second to none!



I use the AMNPS on my Weber grill from time to time, works great. I turn off the center burner and set the front and rear burners to low. Gets me to about 250*, works great.


----------



## dewetha (Apr 12, 2013)

i have been trying to get some smoke flavor on my weber gas grill. this almost worked.

i used a large bean can. i left it so the lid was still hanging on. i placed a chuck in it, closed the lid to reduce air intake. then placed it between two of the flavor bars under the grates.

the wood caught fire, but i'll bet with a thicker walled tube of a better metal it will work.

i should mention, i was using high heat. this make work well for low heat.


----------



## ron forst (Apr 13, 2013)

did this last weekend Cut a chunk of Red Elm about 5Wx2 thick, lifted the cooking grate placed under, lit the front burner on high until the wood was starting to burn, turned that burner to  low, started cooking the chicken on the back two burners, it smoked like a banshee! great smoked flavor, a guy does what he has to to eat like a king


----------



## shessame73 (Jan 30, 2015)

Lion Premium Grills L75623 32" Natural Gas Grill is latest natural gas grill brand known to me so far. It has premium solid stainless steel cooking grates. I bought this grill few months back and have been using it fairly regularly.. The grill works great and I am particulary fond of searing burner.


----------

